# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشکل در نظام وظیفه لطفا کمک کنید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید

من سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود و 98 هم دومین کنکورم
امروز رفتم مدرسه واسه یه سری مدارک واسه ثبت نام انتخاب رشته بعد که مدرک پایان تحصیل پیش دانشگاهی رو دید گفت د
تو دو ماه غیبت خوردی از سربازی!!!!
97اولین کنکور بودم. 98 دومین کنکور(که همه بدون معافیت میتونن شرکت کنن و متولد اسفند سال 78 هستم و اصولا باید 1 مهر 98 معافیتم تموم بشه حالا نمیدونم چجوریه
لطفا راهنمایی کنین

----------


## A0067

دیروز یه بخش نامه چرت اومده برا مدارس...بعدش مسئولان مدرسه نمیتونن تشخیص بدن شما تشیف ببرین حوزه وظیفه عمومی یه سامانه دارن...کد ملی تونو میدی نشون میده غیبت خوردی یا نه..

----------


## MehranWilson

> دیروز یه بخش نامه چرت اومده برا مدارس...بعدش مسئولان مدرسه نمیتونن تشخیص بدن شما تشیف ببرین حوزه وظیفه عمومی یه سامانه دارن...کد ملی تونو میدی نشون میده غیبت خوردی یا نه..


داداش یه سامانه داره
کد سخا و کد ملیم رو زدم نوشته تا 2 اسفند 98 معافیت داری
ولی دو به شکم
اصلا سال اول که هیچی (97)
میرسیم سال دوم که 98 باشه اونم همه که یکسال رو فرصت دارن یعنی معافیتم نگیری مشکل نداره
حالا نمیدونم اشتباه گفته اون مسئول مدرسه؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


سلام دوستان خسته نباشید

من سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود و 98 هم دومین کنکورم
امروز رفتم مدرسه واسه یه سری مدارک واسه ثبت نام انتخاب رشته بعد که مدرک پایان تحصیل پیش دانشگاهی رو دید گفت د
تو دو ماه غیبت خوردی از سربازی!!!!
97اولین کنکور بودم. 98 دومین کنکور(که همه بدون معافیت میتونن شرکت کنن و متولد اسفند سال 78 هستم و اصولا باید 1 مهر 98 معافیتم تموم بشه حالا نمیدونم چجوریه
لطفا راهنمایی کنین


چند سال پیش اینجور بود که هر پسردقیقا یکسال پس از گرفتن مدرک معافیت داشت
یعنی شما خرداد 97 مدرک گرفتین تا خرداد 98 معافیت داشتین که خیلیا برای اینکار یه درس آسون میافتادن برای شهریور که تا زمان ثبت نام مشکل نداشته باشن
ولی چند وقته که هر کسی 1سال+حداکثر3ماه معافیت داره یعنی همه کسایی که جهشی نخوندن تا 31 شهریور مشکل ندارن
اون تاریخ تو سایت هم که زده تا 2 اسفند یعنی تا اون موقع مهلت داری مدرک پیش بگیری ربطی به این نوع معافیت نداره
اون آقا هم چند سال از دنیا عقبه
گوش نده بهش*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *
> چند سال پیش اینجور بود که هر پسردقیقا یکسال پس از گرفتن مدرک معافیت داشت
> یعنی شما خرداد 97 مدرک گرفتین تا خرداد 98 معافیت داشتین که خیلیا برای اینکار یه درس آسون میافتادن برای شهریور که تا زمان ثبت نام مشکل نداشته باشن
> ولی چند وقته که هر کسی 1سال+حداکثر3ماه معافیت داره یعنی همه کسایی که جهشی نخوندن تا 31 شهریور مشکل ندارن
> اون تاریخ تو سایت هم که زده تا 2 اسفند یعنی تا اون موقع مهلت داری مدرک پیش بگیری ربطی به این نوع معافیت نداره
> اون آقا هم چند سال از دنیا عقبه
> گوش نده بهش*


الان بلاخره من مشمول هستم یا نه؟
تورو خدا بگو ایست قلبی کردم
پ. ن:منم امسال میخوام دانشجو بشم
در کل با دلی قرص و ارام برم ثبت نام رشته بکنم؟

----------


## reza2018

منم امسال دومین کنکورم بود وانشالله میریم برای کنکور سوم :Yahoo (4): 
کد سخا اصلا چی هست واز کجا باید بگیرم؟
من برای معافیت  باید فقط پیام نور ثبت نام کنم یا کار های دیگه ای هم هست که باید بکنم؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


الان بلاخره من مشمول هستم یا نه؟
تورو خدا بگو ایست قلبی کردم
پ. ن:منم امسال میخوام دانشجو بشم
در کل با دلی قرص و ارام برم ثبت نام رشته بکنم؟


گفتم که گوش نده بهش
 برو انتخاب رشته بکن*

----------


## MehranWilson

> منم امسال دومین کنکورم بود وانشالله میریم برای کنکور سوم
> کد سخا اصلا چی هست واز کجا باید بگیرم؟
> من برای معافیت  باید فقط پیام نور ثبت نام کنم یا کار های دیگه ای هم هست که باید بکنم؟


وقتی نتایج اومد و رفتی دانشگاه یه نامه میدن میبری پلیس +10 اونجا معافیت 4 ساله رد میکنن اگه کارشناسی باشی

----------


## MehranWilson

> *
> گفتم که گوش نده بهش
>  برو انتخاب رشته بکن*


اها اوکی

----------


## Fcbvb

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> 
> من سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود و 98 هم دومین کنکورم
> امروز رفتم مدرسه واسه یه سری مدارک واسه ثبت نام انتخاب رشته بعد که مدرک پایان تحصیل پیش دانشگاهی رو دید گفت د
> تو دو ماه غیبت خوردی از سربازی!!!!
> 97اولین کنکور بودم. 98 دومین کنکور(که همه بدون معافیت میتونن شرکت کنن و متولد اسفند سال 78 هستم و اصولا باید 1 مهر 98 معافیتم تموم بشه حالا نمیدونم چجوریه
> لطفا راهنمایی کنین


منم دقیقا مثه تو بودم من تا اسفند ۹۵ نباید میرفتم دانشگاه تا اینکه دیدم ۶ ما غیبت خوردم همون موقعه بود که رفتم سربازی و سال ۹۸ تمومش کردم

----------


## mohammadreza13

سلام
امروز کله سحر بلند شدم ساعت 8:30  :Yahoo (4):  رفتم مدرسه
گفت برو police +10 گواهی پیش و دیپلم نشون بده بهت فرم میدن بیار پر کنیم برای معافیت تحصیلی

من متولد بهمن 78 هستم
رفتم نشون دادم پلیس +10 گفت که تو مدرک داری نیاز به گواهی نیست برو اتاق 2
رفتم تاریخ تولد دید گفت اصلا سیستم برات چیزی نمیدنم که چاپ کنم تو تا مهر معافی بعد رفتی دانشگاه نامه میزنن بیای اینجا

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> 
> من سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود و 98 هم دومین کنکورم
> امروز رفتم مدرسه واسه یه سری مدارک واسه ثبت نام انتخاب رشته بعد که مدرک پایان تحصیل پیش دانشگاهی رو دید گفت د
> تو دو ماه غیبت خوردی از سربازی!!!!
> 97اولین کنکور بودم. 98 دومین کنکور(که همه بدون معافیت میتونن شرکت کنن و متولد اسفند سال 78 هستم و اصولا باید 1 مهر 98 معافیتم تموم بشه حالا نمیدونم چجوریه
> لطفا راهنمایی کنین


باید بری پلیس +10 به همراه کارت ملی وضعیتت رو مشخص کنه مدرسه نمیتونه تشخیص بده
اگر غیبت خورده باشی دانشگاه نمیتونی ثبتنام کنی

----------


## MehranWilson

> باید بری پلیس +10 به همراه کارت ملی وضعیتت رو مشخص کنه مدرسه نمیتونه تشخیص بده
> اگر غیبت خورده باشی دانشگاه نمیتونی ثبتنام کنی


توی سایت vazifeh.police.ir که میرم یه بخشی داره بنام خدمات الکترونیک اونجا که زدم میره توی یه صفحه ای بعدش کد سخا و کد ملی رو که می زنم بعد میزنم روی استعلام چند تا استعلام میاد یکیش استعلام معافیت تحصیلی است که زده تا 2/12/78 معافیت تحصیلی دارم و امروز هم رفتم پلیس +10 گفت که باید تشریف ببری سازمان نظام وظیفه تا کارت رو راه بندازن

----------


## artim

> توی سایت vazifeh.police.ir که میرم یه بخشی داره بنام خدمات الکترونیک اونجا که زدم میره توی یه صفحه ای بعدش کد سخا و کد ملی رو که می زنم بعد میزنم روی استعلام چند تا استعلام میاد یکیش استعلام معافیت تحصیلی است که زده تا 2/12/78 معافیت تحصیلی دارم و امروز هم رفتم پلیس +10 گفت که باید تشریف ببری سازمان نظام وظیفه تا کارت رو راه بندازن


سایت وظیف دیر به دیر اپدیت میشه اون ملاک نیست
اگر گفتن نظام وظیفه بااید بری چون اگر غیبت بخوری معافیت تحصیلی نمیدن و اضافه خدمت میخوری به ازای هر یک روز سه روز اضافه

----------


## MehranWilson

> سایت وظیف دیر به دیر اپدیت میشه اون ملاک نیست
> اگر گفتن نظام وظیفه بااید بری چون اگر غیبت بخوری معافیت تحصیلی نمیدن و اضافه خدمت میخوری به ازای هر یک روز سه روز اضافه


ای وای
کاش همین باشه که توی سایته
وگرنه 19 سالگی برم سربازی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MehranWilson

دوستان اینارو از توی سایت نظام وظیفه دیدم منظورش اینه که تا 20 سالگی تمام زمان دارید برای رفتن به دانشگاه دیگه یا بعبارتی میگه برای کنکور دومتون مشکل ندارید

----------


## erfan1st

برای  دوست منم همچین اتفاقی افتاد ...ولی خب  این که نوشته در صورتی که وارد غیبت نشده باشند .. ؟؟؟ و اون دوست منم دو ماه غیبت براش زده بودن .. چجوریه داستان؟؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

داداش خود پلیس+10هم من اونموقع رفته بودم امار اشتباه داده بود بهم و منو ترسوند!
مدرسه ک کلا هیچی حالیش نیست ی چرتی میگن واسه خودشون
شما یک بار دیگه یعنی سال98فرصت کنکور داشتید و الان با خیال راحت برو انتخاب رشتتو بکنو برودانشگاه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Heisenberg1997


داداش خود پلیس+10هم من اونموقع رفته بودم امار اشتباه داده بود بهم و منو ترسوند!
مدرسه ک کلا هیچی حالیش نیست ی چرتی میگن واسه خودشون
شما یک بار دیگه یعنی سال98فرصت کنکور داشتید و الان با خیال راحت برو انتخاب رشتتو بکنو برودانشگاه


بله ولی نه برای همه بعضی ها ماه تولدشون ممکنه جلو تر باشه و وارد غیبت بشن*

----------

